# scrollbars ausblenden und fenster schliessen



## noXXen (8. März 2002)

moin

ich hab da mal ne frage, naja eignetlich sinds 2 

1. wie kann ich in dem browser fenster die scrollbars ausblenden bzw. unterdrücken lassen, auch wenn meine site größer ist. ich meine damit aber nicht die scrollbars einer frameseite, das kann ich schon 

2. wie schliesse ich ein fenster nachdem es aufgerufen wurde und im header z.b. ein anderes fenster gestartet wurde?

wäre über anregungen oder lösungen sehr dankbar

noXXen


----------



## braindad (8. März 2002)

erstaunlich das manche leute schreiben können, aber nicht imstande zu sein scheinen, zu lesen...jedenfalls verstehen manhe das wort "suchen" auf den buttons oben nicht 

naja, bist neu hier, also mal wieder ausnahme und poste die links zu den entsprechenden threads  

*1|* >>tutorials.de:: forum > Webmaster-Zone > HTML, CSS, Javascript - Grundlagen > *scrollbar*<<

*2|* geht nicht (jedenfalls nicht so, wie du wohl willst: >>::tutorials.de:: forum > Webmaster-Zone > HTML, CSS, Javascript - Grundlagen > Javascript Grundlagen > *fenster schliessen ohne lästige frage*<<


----------



## noXXen (8. März 2002)

*sorry*

sorry


----------

